# How many blocks do i get in a day from Amazon flex



## Batu (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello I'm new here 
I am wondering about how is amzon flex and how many block do I get in a day.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You aren't given any blocks unless they are reserved blocks. Since you're new, you'll be offered numerous reserved blocks. As for how many blocks in a day, you can only do 8 hrs a day / 40 hrs a week (Sun-Sat).


----------



## domi (Mar 18, 2018)

so far its 8 hr a day.. but the 40 a week its not happening in Orlando and Houston...


----------



## domi (Mar 18, 2018)

Crazy Mikes said:


> Is Flex even alive anymore? Hear rumours it is, but then read a lot of drivers complaining of no blocks. I am assuming it has to do with which warehouse you get.


still alive... 
but slowly dying 
they have VANS on logistic now.. basically they contract truck and van companies to do this now


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Until Amazon has van contractors doing evening deliveries and high priority retries, flex will never die.


----------



## domi (Mar 18, 2018)

oicu812 have you heard why they are cutting down flex hours ? 
its confirmed orlando and houston to 30 hrs but no official words about it


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Probably Amazon tweaking the balance of flex and DSPs in those 2 markets.


----------

